# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما مدى صحة الحديث (( لا كسرى بعد كسرى ))

## مصطفى محمود العاني

ما مدى صحة الحديث (( لا كسرى بعد كسرى ))

----------


## السكران التميمي

متفق عليه

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

*الحديث الأول : ( إذا هَلَكَ كِسْرَى فلا كِسْرَى بعدَه وإذا هَلَكَ قَيْصَرُ فلا قَيْصَرَ بعدَه والذى نفسى بيدِهِ لَتُنْفَقَنَّ كُنُوزُهُمَا فى 
سبيل الله )*

*حديث جابر بن سمرة : أخرجه أحمد (5/92 ، رقم 20901)، والبخارى (3/1135 ، رقم 2953)، ومسلم 
(4/2237 ، رقم 2919)، وابن حبان (15/85 ، رقم 6690) .*

حديث أبى هريرة : أخرجه أحمد (2/233 ، رقم 7184)، والبخارى (3/1135 ، رقم 2952)، ومسلم (4/2237 رقم 2918)، والترمذى (4/497 ، رقم 2216) وقال : حسن صحيح . وأخرجه أيضًا : ابن حبان (15/83 ، رقم 6689) .
حديث أبى سعيد : أخرجه الطبرانى فى الأوسط (5/103 ، رقم 4798)، وفى الصغير (2/11 ، رقم 689)، قال الهيثمى (8/289) : فيه عبيد بن كثير التمار ، وهو متروك . والخطيب (5/35) . 


*الحديث الثانى ( إن ربى قد قتل كسرى ولا كسرى بعد اليوم وقد قتل قيصر ولا قيصر بعد اليوم )*

*أخرجه الطبرانى كما فى مجمع الزوائد (8/288) قال الهيثمى : رجاله رجال الصحيح غير كثير بن زياد وهو ثقة .*





*الحديث الثالث :( هلك كسرى ثم لا كسرى بعده وقيصر ليهلكن ثم لا يكون قيصر بعده وليقسمن كنوزهما فى سبيل الله )*

أخرجه مسلم (4/2237 ، رقم 2918) . وأخرجه أيضًا : إسحاق بن راهويه (1/293 ، رقم 269) . 
وللحديث أطراف أخرى منها : ((إذا هلك كسرى فلا كسرى بعده)) .

المصدر : جمع الجوامع

----------

